# PUNTA ARENAS, CHILE - The city at the end of the world



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*PUNTA ARENAS*
Magallanes - Chile



​


*Punta Arenas* is the most important city and the capital of the Magallanes and the Chilean Antartic Region, Chile.

Punta Arenas has a population of 130,000 inhabitants. The city has its roots among the population origin of the European colonists (Croatian and Spanish) that populated the area at mid-nineteenth century. You can also mention some colonies of descendants of people from other countris (Germans, English, Italians, Swiss and other countries).

According to some references to 50% of the population of Punta Arenas would be descendants of Croats




1. Skyline


2. Church


3. Hotel


4. Street


5. 


6.


7.


8. Spain's House


9. 


10.


11. Sara Braun's Palace


12. Casino


13. Hotel Cabo de Hornos


14. City Hall


15. 


16.


17.


18.


19. Shepherd's Monument


20. Street next to square


21.


22. Bioclimatic Building


23. Museum


24. Some street


25. Details


26. Pedestrian street


27.


28. Buildings


29.


30. Shopping Center 


31. Magallanes's University


32.


33. The city in winter!!


34.


35.


36.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

One More...


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

A nadie le interesó mi thread?


----------



## Didoluva (Jun 2, 2006)

Interesting city with nice, stylish architecture. Because of that it reminds me of cities in my country.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! i had no idea this city was so large so far south. it looks amazing! i've heard the weather there is a lot like where I grew up (Iceland) only opposite seasons. i would love to visit there someday.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

What is the temperature over there all year round ?


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

a beautiful city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and beautiful city


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful city! One question , is this city near Ushuaia?


----------



## Didoluva (Jun 2, 2006)

Quite close, indeed. But Ushuaia is a bit southern than Punta Arenas.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ 250km in a straight line.


----------



## PWR (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful city, i like it very much.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

samba_man said:


> What is the temperature over there all year round ?



The seasonal temperature in Punta Arenas is greatly moderated by its proximity to the ocean, with specifying average lows in July near −1 °C (30.2 °F) and highs in January of 14 °C (57 °F). This is not to say that it is known for stable constant temperatures, only small variability with season. The rainfalls goes between April and May and snow season goes all through Chilean winter (June till September),although the average temperature does not descend below the 1°C. Among Chileans the city is also known for its strong winds (up to 130 km/hour). Winds tend to be strongest during the summer when city officials put up ropes in the downtown area to assist with unique wind currents created by the buildings.





olaf said:


> Beautiful city! One question , is this city near Ushuaia?


From Punta Arenas, its about 500 kms.

A map...


----------



## el_tico (Aug 18, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! Gracias Klugermann por este tour! I've always been fascinated by that region. I love the way the cities in Chile are maintained. Streetwise it looks pretty similar to places here in Switzerland.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Klugermann said:


> One More...


very colorful:cheers:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Didoluva said:


> Interesting city with nice, stylish architecture. Because of that it reminds me of cities in my country.


yes it is. punta arenas is probably the most argentine-look city in chile. punta arenas have a lot in common with cities like bahia blanca or anothers (punta arenas is maybe the only one "big city" in chile built by inmigrants)


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Chile is the first world in South America! Nice shots!


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

really nice city and pictures... I went there like 20 years ago, and the city changed a lot, at the same rhythm than the whole country did.

cheers for the pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city looks really very nice, no doubt that  i would like to see more pics please :cheers:


----------

